# Dimmu Borgir



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I know they're probably a love or hate band, even for metal fans but I f*cking love this band!!

Virtually every album they've released, especially in the last 10 years or so have been brilliant. (If you like their style)

Their latest album is a winner as well. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like a bit of black metal Mayhem,Immortal ect but I don't like Dimmu Borgir at all.


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

I've got a couple of their albums, not heard the new one yet though.

I go through phases of listening to them and a few other black metal bands, I can't listen to them all the time though lol.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ross said:


> I like a bit of black metal Mayhem,Immortal ect but I don't like Dimmu Borgir at all.


The thing with Dimmu Borgir is that they're not really black metal anymore, originally they were but not so much now. Much like Cradle of Filth that started as black metal, they're now more and orchestral Gothic metal band.

I do like a bit of Immortal or Emperor I must admit. Thing is though, I find bands like Darkthrone who are so highly regarded, yet I've never thought much of their music.


----------

